# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  جدول بطولة أوروبا عام 2004 في البرتغال

## BaTi(^_^)GooL

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

جدول بطولة امم اوربا 2004 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السبت 12 يونيو 2004 /24 ربيع الثاني 1425 هجري 
20:00 البرتغال -- : -- اليونان المجموعة A

22:45 أسبانيا -- : -- روسيا المجموعة A

الأحد 13 يونيو 2004/ 25 ربيع الثاني 1425 هجري 
20:00 سويسرا -- : -- كرواتيا المجموعة B

22:45 فرنسا -- : -- إنجلترا المجموعة B

لأثنين 14 يونيو 2004/26 ربيع الثاني 1425 هجري 
20:00 الدانمارك -- : -- إيطاليا المجموعة C

22:45 السويد -- : -- بلغاريا المجموعة C

الثلاثاء 15 يونيو 2004/ 27 ربيع الثاني 1425 هجري 
20:00 التشيك -- : -- لاتفيا المجموعة D


22:45 هولندا -- : -- ألمانيا المجموعة D

الأربعاء 16 يونيو 2004/ 28 ربيع الثاني 1425 هجري 
20:00 اليونان -- : -- أسبانيا المجموعة A


22:45 البرتغال -- : -- روسيا المجموعة A


الخميس 17 يونيو 2004 / 29 ربيع الثاني 1425 هجري 
20:00 إنجلترا -- : -- سويسرا المجموعة B

22:45 فرنسا -- : -- كرواتيا المجموعة B

الجمعة 18 يونيو 2004/ 30 ربيع الثاني 1425 هجري 
20:00 بلغاريا -- : -- الدانمارك المجموعة C

22:45 السويد -- : -- إيطاليا المجموعة C

السبت 19 يونيو 2004 / 1 جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
20:00 ألمانيا -- : -- لاتفيا المجموعة D

22:45 التشيك -- : -- هولندا المجموعة D

الأحد 20 يونيو 2004 / 2 جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
22:45 البرتغال -- : -- أسبانيا المجموعة A

22:45 اليونان -- : -- روسيا المجموعة A

الأثنين 21 يونيو 2004 / 3جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
22:45 فرنسا -- : -- سويسرا المجموعة B

22:45 إنجلترا -- : -- كرواتيا المجموعة B

الثلاثاء 22 يونيو 2004 / 4 جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
22:45 السويد -- : -- الدانمارك المجموعة C

22:45 بلغاريا -- : -- إيطاليا المجموعة C

الأربعاء 23 يونيو 2004 / 5 جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
22:45 التشيك -- : -- ألمانيا المجموعة D

22:45 هولندا -- : -- لاتفيا المجموعة D




الدور الثاني ( دور الــ 8 ) 

الأثنين 28 يونيو 2004 / 10 جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
20:00 ?? : ?? 
22:45 ?? : ?? 

الثلاثاء 29 يونيو 2004 / 11 جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
20:00 ?? : ?? 

22:45 ?? : ?? 

الدور قبـل النهائـي 

الأربعاء 30 يونيو 2004 / 12 جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
?? : ?? 

الخميس 1 يوليو 2004 / 13 جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
?? : ?? 

المبـــــــــــارة النهــــــــــــــــــــــائــــــــــــــــــة
الأحد 4 يوليو 2004 / 16 جمادى الاول 1425 هجري 
?? : ??

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
في يوم السبت الموافق 24 / ربيع الاخر /1425 هجري ... 12/6/2004 ميلادي ... في أرض البرتغال سوف تفتح مباريات كاس أمم أوروبا ... وسوف تكون هناك مبارتين لهذا اليوم ... وسوف يقوم التلفزيون السعودي الارضي بنقلها ... وايضا قناة الجزيزة بس سوف تكون مشفره ... 
20:00 البرتغال -- : -- اليونان المجموعة A... في تمام الساعة السابعة مساء بتوقيت السعودية .

22:45 أسبانيا -- : -- روسيا المجموعةِِ A ... في تمام الساعة 9 و45 دقيقه مساء بتوقيت السعودية . 

وسوف نقوم بوضع النتائج أول با أول ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

البرتغال × اليونان 

بعد مباراة رااائعة تكتيكيا من قبل المنتخب اليوناني فقد ابدع المدرب اليوناني في خطته وبدأ اليونان المبارة بجدية فلا يوجد لاعب برتغال يمتلك الكرة إلا وترى اليونانين لا يفارقوه حتى يأخذوها وامتلك اليونان الكرة بداية المبارة حتى اخطأ المدافع البرتغالي التمرير وسجل اللاعب اليونان رقم 20 هدف رائع من تسديدة 

وبعد ذلك حاول البرتغاليون طوال الشوط الاول دون جدى او فرص جدية 

اما في الشوط الثاني اختلف الوضع عند نزول رونالدو فقد تحرك الفريق المن الجهة اليسرى وفجأ اخذ اليونان هجمة مرتدة منطلقا نجو الشباك البرتغالية حتى اخذ ضربة جزاء تسبب فيها رونالدو من دون قصد من وجهة نظري ولكنها صحيحة 100% 

ثم استفاق البرتغاليون ولكن على شكل اضاعة الفرص الكثيرة وعدم التوزع بشكل جيد حيث ترى ثلاثة لاعبين في اليسار وفي اليمين لا يوجد احد وهكذا توالا اضاعة الفرص حتى حصل البرتغاليون على ضربة ركينية احرز منها رونالدو هدفا رأسيا في الدقيقة ماقبل الاخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع 93

وهكذا فاز اليونان
2-1

================

روسيا × أسبانيا 

مبارة رائعة جدا ولو أن الانظار كانت موجهة لمبارة الافتتاح ولكن هذا كأس أوروبا فالحماس يملأه من كل جانب وانا متأكد ان كل من شاهد المبارة حس بذلك فقد غمر المبارة حماس رائعة وتبادل للفرص حتى احرز الاسبان هدف على قولتهم في الغفصة

وفاز
1-0

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مبارايات اليوم

الساعة 7 سويسرا × كرواتيا

الساعة 10 إلا ربع الحفل الكروي الراااااااااااااااائع 

فرنسا × انجلترا

ننتظر توقعاتكم فرنسا أم انجلترا

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :

تعادل منتخب كرواتيا و منتخب سويسرا في مباراتهم اليوم ضمن مباريات بطولة أوروبا 2004 بدون أهداف.
في مباراه سلبية المستوى والنتيجه,
علمآ أن المنتخب السويسري لعب لمدة 35 دقيقه ناقصآ لاعب بعد طرد لاعبه فوجيل في الدقيقه 50 من المباراه...

قبل نهاية المباراة بدقايق تمكن الاعب العربي الجزائري الاصل ... الفرنسي من تسجيل هدفين متتالين وتنتهي المباراة بفوز المنتخب الفرنسي بهدفين مقابل هدف للصالح منتخب انجلترا . وبهذا حقق المنتخب الفرنسي اول فوز له في هذه البطولة على منتخب كبير مثل انجلترا وتبقى له مبارتين لازم يحقق الفوز فيها ... 

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اخواني الاعزاء الكرام اليكم تذكير بمباريات اليوم الاثنين الموافق 26 / ربيع الاخر /1425 هجري ... سوف يقام اللقاء الاول بين منتخب الدانمارك مع منتخب ايطاليا ... في تمام الساعة 7 مساء.. 
وسوف يقام اللقاء الثاني بين منتخب السويد مع منتخب بلغاريا في تمام الساعة 9 / 45 مساء بتوقيت المملكة العربية السعودية ... 
وانا اتوقع فوز منتخب الدنماراك على منتخب ايطاليا وتحقيق المفاجاة الثالثة بعد تحقيق منتخب اليونان اول مفاجاته وايضا هزيمة انجلترا من فرنسا ... 
والمباراة الثانية اتوقع فوز منتخب السويد على نظيره المنتخب البلغاري .. 

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اليكم تحليل مباريات يوم الإثنين من بطولة أمم أوروبا والمقامة حاليا في البرتغال : 
اليكم تحليل المباراة الاولى : 
اكتمل اول لقاءات المجموعة الثالثة ضمن بطولة الأمم الأوربية لكرة القدم الثانية عشرة بالبرتغال بين ايطاليا والدنمارك بالتعادل من دون أهداف وقد لعب فى هذا اللقاء حارس مرمى ايطاليا دورا كبيرا فى منع منتخب بلاده من هزيمة محققه بأبعاده لأكثر من كرة خطرة على مدار الشوطين ..
المنتخب الدنماركى أظهر اليوم مستوى طيبا وتنظيما رائعا على مستوى خطوطه الثلاث وفى المقابل خيب نجوم المنتخب الأيطالى انصارهم بعرض باهت لم يرتقى الى ماهو مأمول منهم فى أول منافسات هذه المجموعة .. 
واليكم تحليل المباراة الثانية : 
قفز المنتخب السويدى الى صدارة المجموعة الثالثة بعد أن أمطر شباك منافسه البلغارى اليوم بخماسية نظيفة مقدمة بذلك أنذارا شديدا لمنافسه المقبل المنتخب الأيطالى ضمن بطولة الأمم الأوربية لكرة القدم فى نسختها الثانية عشرة والجارية على ملاعب البرتغال ..

منتخب السويد اثبت بأنه منافس قوى اليوم وتلاعب بالمنتخب البلغارى الذى لم يكن فى المستوى الذى يمكنه من وضع حد لخطورة مهاجمى السويد على الرغم من أنهاءه للشوط الأول مهزوما بهدف مقابل لاشىء قام بأمضاءه لينجبيرج فى الدقيقة 32 ..
وفى الشوط الثانى كانت التوقعات بأن يصحح المنتخب البلغارى أوضاعه ويعود بنقطة التعادل للمباراة ولكن كان رد السويد قاسيا من خلال توازنها الجيد وأستغلالها للفرص بشكل ممتاز حيث وسعت الفارق بأحرازها لأربعة أهداف متتالية بدأ مسلسلها هنريك لارسن بهدفين متتاليين فى ظرف دقيقتين 57 , 58 يلى ذلك أحرز ابراهيموفيتش الهدف الثالث من ركلة جزاء فى الدقيقة 78 وفى الوقت بدل ضائع أكمل الباك الخماسية لينتهى اللقاء بتفوق السويد بخمسة أهداف مقابل لاشىء ... 

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اليكم تذكير بمباريات يوم الثلاثاء من بطولة الامم الاوروبية والتى تقام على أرض البرتغال : 
المباراة الاولى : 
سوف تكون بين منتخب المانيا ومنتخب هولندا في تمام الساعة السابعة مساء ... وهل سيفعلها منتخب هولندا او الماكينة الالمانية يهزم الهولنديون ... بس انا اتمنى فوز المنتخب الهولندي بهذه المباراة لان من أنصار منتخب هولندا انا ... 

المباراة الثانية : 
سوف تكون منتخب لاتفيا ومنتخب التشيك في تمام الساعة 9 و45 دقيقة مساء ... وهل نرى الحصان الاسود يكون منتخب لاتفيا ويهزم منتخب التشيك ويفعلها من ضمان مفاجاة هذه الدورة ... وتكون من اولى هزائم منتخب التشيك ... اما يفعلها لاعب الوسط نيدفيد مع رفقائه ويهزموا منتخب لاتفيا بنتيجة كبيرة ... 

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 

اليكم تحليل مبارياتيوم الثلاثاء: 
المباراة الاولى : 
كانت بين منتخب لاتفيا ومنتخب التشيك : 
أبطل هذا اليوم منتخب التشيك من تحقيق المفاجاة للصالح منتخب لاتفيا بعد أن كان متقدم في الشوط الاول بهدف مقابل لا شي للصالح منتخب التشيك وسجله لاعب لاتفيا سجله اللاعب فيرباكوفسكيس في الدقيقه 45 قبل نهاية الشوط الاول بدقايق ... 
وفي الشوط الثاني تمكن منتخب التشيك بخبرته في الملاعب الاوروبية من تعديل النتيجة والفوز في النهاية وسجلت هدفي التشيك الأول في الدقيقه 73 عن طريق ميلان باروش وصبر منتخب التشيك من التسجيل الى هذه الدقيقة وقبل نهاية المباراة بخمس دقايق تمكن الاعب هيننز من تسجيل الهدف الفوز في الدقيقة 85 من المباراة وتنتهي بعد ذلك المباراة بتحطيم منتخب التشيك للمفاجاة من منتخب لاتفيا ويفوز منتخب التشيك بهدفين مقابل هدف للصالح منتخب لاتفيا ... 
المباراة الثانية : 
بين منتخب هولندا ومنتخب المانيا : 
ولسه هذه المباراة في شوطها الثاني لما تنتهي ... لكن أستطاع الالمان من تحقيق الهدف الاول في الشوط الاول بواسطة الاعب فرنجس في الدقيقة 30 من الشوط الاول وينتهي الشوط الاول بهذه النتيجة ... والحين مضت عشر دقايق من الشوط الثاني وما زال الالمان متقدمين بهدف مقابل لاشي للصالح هولندا ... وسوف نقوم اذا تغير شي في المباراة بوضعه اول با اول ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ....

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أنتهت مباراة منتخب هولندا مع منتخب المانيا بتعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل منها بعد ان كان المنتخب الالماني متقدم في الشوط الاول الا انا منتخب هولندا تعادل في الاخير قبل نهاية المباراة وكانت مباراة قوية جدا جدا ... 

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اليوم هو يوم الاربعاء الموافق 28/4/1425 هجري ... 16/6/2004 ميلادي ... وهو المرحلة الثانية من مباريات بطولة امم أوروبا وتمهيدا لمعرفة من المتأهل الى الدور الثمانية وسوف تقام هذا اليوم مباراتين ... 
في تمام الساعة السابعة مساء سوف يلتقي منتخب اليونان ومنتخب اسبانيا ... والفريق الفائز منهما راح يتصدر هذه المجموعة با انتظار ما تسفر على المباراة الاخرى ... 
اما المباراة الثانية سوف تقام في تمام الساعة 9,45 مساء بين منتخب روسيا ومنتخب البرتغال ... وكل منهما يبحث عن الفوز الاول له وذلك لقدرته مواصلة التأهل الى الدور الثاني ... هل سوف نرى مفاجات هذا اليوم ام ... سوف يكون الملعب هو الفاصل في هذه الليله ... وهذا للتذكير بس .. 
وشكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :
أخواني الاعزاء أنتهى الشوط الاول من مباراة منتخب أسبانيا ومنتخب اليونان وتقدم المنتخب الاسباني في هذا الشوط بهدف سجله الاعب موريانتس في الدقيقة 28 من الشوط الاول ... 
وفي الشوط الثاني أدرك اليونانيون المباراة وتمكنوا من تسجيل هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 66 من الشوط الثاني عن طريق لاعب منتخب اليونان انجيلوس شرستياس ... ومازالت النتيجة متعادلين بهدف لكل منها ولسه المباراة باقي عليها دقايق وتننهي وفي حالة وصول شي جديد سوف اقوم بوضعه مباشرة في المنتدى ... 

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اليكم بعض أحداث المرحلة الاولى من بطولة أمم أوروبا والمقامة حاليا في البرتغال : 
أكتملت الجولة الأولى من منافسات الدور الأول من بطولة الأمم الأوروبية الثانية عشرة الجارية بالبرتغال وبعد أنتهاءها يسرنا ان نقدم لزوارنا الكرام هذه اللقطات :

شهدت هذه الجولة اجراء 8 مبارايات أكتملت 5 مبارايات بفوز أحد المنتخبين المتباريين فيما انتهت 3 مبارايات بالتعادل ..

جميع المبارايات شهدت أحراز الأهداف بأستثناء مباراتى سويسرا مع كرواتيا والدنمارك مع ايطاليا اللتين سادهما التعادل من دون اهداف ..

المنتخب السويدى حقق أكبر نتيجة بعد فوزه على بلغاريا بخمسة أهداف مقابل لاشىء ..

وصل عدد الأهداف المسجلة الى 17 هدف اى بمعدل هدفين تقريبا فى المباراة الواحدة ....

الأشواط الأولى فى المبارايات الثمانية شهدت أحراز خمسة أهداف فقط فيما شهدت الأشواط الثانية أحراز 12 هدف ..

اسرع هدف سجله المنتخب اليونانى فى مرمى المنتخب البرتغالى فى مباراة الأفتتاح بعد مرور 7 دقائق وقد أنتهت المباراة لليونان بهدفين لهدف ..

شهدت الجولة الأولى رقما مخيفا فى البطاقات الصفراء حيث وجه الحكام 43 بطاقة صفراء فى ثمان مبارايات ولم تشهد هذه الجولة سوى بطاقتين حمراوتين كانت الأولى للروسى شارنوف ومنحها الحكم السويسرى اورس مير والثانية للسويسرى فوجيل ومنحها الحكم البرتغالى لوكيلو باتسيتا ...

أكثرا المبارايات من حيث البطاقات الصفراء كانت مبارتين الأولى جمعت اسبانيا وروسيا بقيادة الحكم السويسرى اورس مير والثانية جمعت سويسرا وكرواتيا بقيادة الحكم البرتغالى لوكيلو باتيستا ..والطريف ان الحكمان قد منح كل من هما 9 بطاقات صفراء وسجل حالة طرد قى المباراة التى ادارها ..

منح الحكام خلال الجولة الأولى 4 ركلات جزاء نجح الاعبون فى تسجيل ثلاثة منها عن طريق الفرنسى زيدان واليونانى باسيناس والسويدى ابراهيموفتش وضاعت واحدة من قبل الأنجليزى بيكهام ..

الوقت بدل ضائع كان مثيرا خلال الجولة الولى حيث قلبت فيه فرنسا هزيمتها امام انجلترا بهدفين لهدف وقد أحرز زيدان الهدفين وسجل فيه البرتغالى رونالدو هدف تذليل الفارق للبرتغال فى مرمى اليونان وسجل فيه السويدى الباك الهدف الخامس للسويد فى مرمى بلغاريا .. المباراة الوحيدة التى لم تشهد اية بطاقة صفراء هى مباراة لاتفيا وتشيكا يوم امس ضمن المجموعة الرابعة والمنتهية لمصلحة تشيكا بهدفين لهدف ... 

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أنتهت المباراة الاولى بين منتخب اليونان ومنتخب أسبانيا بهدف لكل منهما ... وكان صاحب الهدف السبق هو المنتخب الاسباني ولكن المنتخب اليوناني عادل النتيجة في الشوط الثاني للتنتهي هذه المباراة بهذه النتيجة ... وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني الاعزاء الكرام ... انتهت مباراة بين منتخب البرتغال ومنتخب روسيا بفوز منتخب البرتغال بهدفين مقابل لا شي بعد أن كان المنتخب البرتغالي متقدم بهدف في الشوط الاول سجله الاعب مانيشي في الدقيقة 7 ... وتمكن منتخب البرتغال من أضافة الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 89 من الشوط الثاني سجله الاعب روي كوستا ... وايضا طرد من منتخب روسيا في الشوط الاول في الدقيقة 45 الاعب أوفشينكوف ... 

واليكم ترتيب المجموعة الاولي : 
الاول : منتخب اليونان ولديه أربع نقاط مع الفرق بالاهداف مع منتخب اسبانيا ... 
الثاني : منتخب اسبانيا ولديه أربع نقاط .. 
الثالث : منتخب الدولة المضيفة البرتغال ولديها 3 نقاط ... 
الرابع : منتخب روسيا ولا تملك اي نقطة ... وبهذا يخرج المنتخب الدب الروسي من هذه البطولة في وقت مبكر جدا لها .... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ....

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :
غدا موعدنا مع المجموعة الثانية من بطولة أمم أوروبا الي يتضح الينا الفرق بين المنتخبات في عدد النقاط ... وسوف يقام غدا لقائين مهمين جدا الي المنتخبات الاربعة في هذه المجموعة : 
في تمام الساعة السابعة مساء سوف تقام المباراة الاولي بين منتخب انجلترا ومنتخب سويسرا ... وهذه المباراة تهم المنتخب الانجليزي وهي شعار نكون او لا نكون ... 
وفي تمام الساعة التاسعة وخمسة وأربعين دقيقة سوف يقام اللقاء الثاني بين منتخب كرواتيا ومنتخب فرنسا وتعتبر هذه المباراة قوية جدا وتعود بنا الذكريات الي الدور قبل النهائي من كاس العالم 1998 في فرنسا ... بعد تقدم منتخب كرواتيا بهدف تمكن الاعب تورام من قلب النتيجة للصالح منتخب فرنسا ... واعتبر هذا اللقاء في راي الشخصي هو للقاء ثأر من قبل جانب منتخب كرواتيا ... 
وهذا للتذكير فقط الي اخواني الاعزاء الكرام 

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ... 
لدي عتاب الي الاخوة الاعزاء نبي مشاركات معنا في هذا الموضوع ... ياليت تشاركوا معنا في كل شي يا اخواني الاعزاء وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

لدي خبرين سمعتهم :
1-استبعد المدرب الروي المهاجم الروسبي بس انتقاده للخطة واللمدرب والقاء اللوم عليه اثر الهزيمة امام الاسبان

2-قرر الاتحاد الدولي مراجعة الشريط لمبارة ايطاليا والدنمارك اثر شكوى تقدم بها المنتخب الدنماركي على اللاعب الايطالي توتي بانه بصق على اللاعب الدنماركي

وقد يمنع توتي من اللعب في المبارة القادمة علما بان الايطالين يحتم عليهم الفوز لان لو تعادلو أو خسرو راح يلعب المنتخب الدنماركي امام السويد في آخر مبارة والسويد قد ضمن التأهل حيث سيلعب بجهد اقل وهذا مايجعل الفرصة كبيرة للدنمارك فيجب على الطليان الفوز وإلا راح تكون مفاجأة غير سارة بتاتا

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اخواني الاعزاء الكرام ... 
بقيادة المدرب السويدي أريكسون مدرب منتخب انجلترا ... تمكن هذا اليوم المنتخب الانجليزي من استعادة ثقته بعد هزيمته المرة أمام المنتخب الفرنسى فى اللقاء الأول حيث نسج فوزا مريحا على المنتخب السويسرى ليخطوا المنتخب الأنجليزى خطوة هامه الى الأمام على طريق المنافسة لنيل أحد ورقات التأهل لبلوغ الدور المقبل عن المجموعة الثانية ضمن بطولة الأمم الأوربية لكرة القدم 2004 الجارية باالبرتغال فيما تاه المنتخب السويسرى وسط الزحام وأصبحت حظوظه ضئيلة فى المنافسة وبات أقوى المرشحين لأن يكون اول المغادرين عن هذه المجموعة ..

المنتخب الأنجليزى دخل مباراة اليوم برغبة جامحة لمداوة جراحه من هزيمة فرنسا ومع ان البداية كانت قوية للمنتخب السويسرى فى الشوط الأول من خلال فرضه الرقابة على مفاتيح لعب المنتخب الأنجليزى ديفيد بيكهام ومايكل أوين والنجم الواعد واين رونى وأعتماده بشكل كبير على براعة الشقيين هاكان ياكين فى الهجوم ومورات ياكين فى الدفاع الى جانب الكسندر فرى وهوجن ..

الا ان الجماهير الأنجليزية تنفست الصعداء مع اتاحة أول فرصة حقيقية لمنتخبهم فى المباراة حيث مرر بيكهام كرة رائعة لمايكل اوين داخل منطقة الجزاء رفعها الأخير بالمقاس فى الدقيقة 23 لتجد النجم واين رونى الذى اسكنها بضربة رأسية شباك الحارس السويسرى ستيل وبعد هذا الهدف استعاد المنتخب الأنجليزى ثقته وحافظ على تقدمه لينتهى الشوط الأول انجليزيا بهدف مقابل لاشىء ..
وفى الشوط الثانى حاول السويسريون العودة بالمباراة الى نقطة التعادل وسعى الأنجليز لمضاعفة تقدمهم وفى الدقيقة 60 تعمقت جراح المنتخب السويسرى بطرد لاعبه بيرنت هاس لحصوله على الأنذار الثانى من قبل الحكم الروسى فالنتين ايفانوف ويعد هذا الاعب هو الثانى الذى يطرد من سويسرا فى البطولة بعد طرد فوجيل فى المباراة الأولى , يلى ذلك فرض المنتخب الأنجليزى اسلوبهم بأرتياح وتفتحت لهم ابواب الأفراح ليضاعفوا النتيجة عن طريق النجم الصاعد واين رونى فى الدقيقة 76 ثم أضاف ستيفن جيرارد الهدف الثالث فى الدقيقة 82 لينتهى اللقاء لمصلحة المنتخب الأنجليزى بثلاثة اهداف مقابل لاشىء ويعانق بذلك اول ثلاث نقاط من مباراتين فيما بقت سويسرا بنقطة واحدة وباتت على بعد خطوات من مغادرة السباق في بطولة أمم أوروبا ...

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني الاعزاء الكرام تمكن المنتخب الفرنسي في الشوط الاول من التقدم بهدف مقابل لا شي للصالح منتخب كرواتيا ... سجله الاعب الكرواتي في مرماه بالخطا ... واحرزه تيدور في الدقيقة 22 من الشوط الاول ... 
اخواني الكرام سوف نقوم بتغطية الشوط الثاني 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اخواني الاعزاء ... في الشوط الثانى تغيرت الأوضاع وأنقلب تفوق فرنسا الى هزيمة مثيرة أكدت بأن المنتخب الكرواتى خصم عنيد ولايستهان به فبعد 3 دقائق من بداية هذا الشوط عدل ميلان رابيك النتيجة من علامة الجزاء ثم وضع زميله دادو برسو كرواتيا فى المقدمة فى الدقيقة 52 بهدف كان بمثابة البلسم الشافى للكرواتيين وكالعلقم بالنسبة للفرنسيين لتأخذ المباراة نسقا جديدا ولونا أخر من الوان الأثارة والتشويق وبين محاولات فرنسية وأخرى كرواتية تصل المباراة للدقيقة 64 التى تنفس فيها الجمهور الفرنسى الصعداء بهدف التعديل عن طريق ديفيد تريزيغية ليتقاسم المنتخبين نقطتى التعادل وينتهى اللقاء بهدفين لهدفين فترفع فرنسا رصيدها الى اربع نقاط وتبقى فى صدارة المجموعة الثانية من بطولة اوروبا الثانية عشرة ب4 نقاط فيما تبقى كرواتيا ثالثا بنقطتين خلف انجلترا ب3 نقاط وقبل سويسرا بنقطة واحدة ورغم ان هذا التعادل كان مفيدا للفرنسيين على أعتبار انهم ابرز المرشحين للتأهل الى الدور القادم الا انه يحتم على كرواتيا بذل المزيد من الجهود فى لقاءها الأخير أمام انجلترا والذى سيكون مثيرا وهاما للمنتخبين ...

وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :
اخواني الكرام الأعزاء لقاءات اليوم مهمة جدا في المجموعة الثالثة ... 
وسوف يكون اللقاء الاول بين منتخب بلغاريا ومنتخب الدنمارك ... هل نري مهرجان اهداف من قبل الدنمركيون ام يرجع المنتخب البلغاري الي جو المباريات وخصوصا اليه أمل في الفوز في بماراتين القادمتين ... هذا ما سوف نراه في الملعب غدا في تمام الساعه 7 مساءا كالعادة ... 
واللقاء الثاني هو للقاء قوي ومهم جدا لمنتخب ايطاليا الذي تعادل في مباراته الاولي ... والذي يلعب مع منتخب السويد ... هل يتصدر منتخب السويد ام يفوز منتخب ايطاليا هذا ما سوف نراه في مباراة الغد ... وهل سنري الاعب توتي غدا اما لا ... وهذا للتذكير فقط يا اخواني الاعزاء الكرام

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني الاعزاء اليكم ما حدث يوم الجمعة في مباريات المجموعة الثالثة من بطولة أمم أوروبا ... واليكم تحليل المباراة الاولى : 
عصفت امواج الدنماركيين العاتية بقوارب النجاة البلغارية فى مباراة الفرصة الأخيرة للمنتخب البلغارى اليوم ضمن منافسات الجولة الثانية لمنتخبات المجموعة الثالثة من بطولة الأمم الأوربية الثانية عشرة لكرة القدم ..
اليوم كانت البهجة دنماركية بتحقيقهم التفوق بهدفين مقابل لاشىء وتعزيز حظوظهم فى بلوغ الدور الثمانى فيما كانت خيبة الأمل بلغارية لتلقيهم الهزيمة الثانية على التوالى والتى كانت بمثابة رصاصة الرحمة ليتوقف مشوارهم مبكرا ويصبحوا ثانى المغادرين للبطولة بعد المنتخب الروسى ..
ففى مباراة اليوم واصل مدرب بلغاريا ماركوف اللعب بأسلوبه العقيم بأعتماده على مصيدة التسلل التى لم تجدى نفعا أمام اندفاع ورغبة الدنماركيين فكان البلغار مفككيين وتائهين وعن طرق المرمى مبتعدين ..لينتهى هذا اللقاء الذى شهد خروج لاعب بلغاريا بيتروف بالبطاقة الحمراء فى الدقيقة 84 لمصلحة الدنمارك بهدفين مقابل لاشىء جاء الهدف الأول فى الدقيقة 44 من الشوط الأول عن طريق توماسون وجاء الهدف الثانى فى الشوط الثانى عن طريق العائد جرونكيار فى الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل ضائع للمباراة ..
وبهذا الفوز رفعت الدنمارك رصيدها الى اربع نقاط صحبة السويد وأبقت على حظوظها فى المنافسة على نيل أحدى ورقتى التأهل فيما بقت بلغاريا بلا نقاط وبلا أهداف فى المركز الأخير وبذلك ودعت البطولة من أوسع الأبواب .. وبهذا الفوز الدنماراكي ينهي على أمال المنتخب البلغاري ... 
اليكم تحليل المباراة الثانية : 
ضيع مدرب المنتخب الأيطالى جيوفانى تراباتونى اليوم فوزا كان فى متناوله بتحويراته الغير موفقه فى مواجهته المصيرية مع احفاد الفايكنج منتخب السويد ضمن منافسات الجولة الثانية لمنتخبات المجموعة الثالثة من بطولة الأمم الأوربية الثانية عشرة لكرة القدم ليتمكن بذلك السويديون من انتزاع التعادل بعد ان كان المنتخب الأيطالى متقدما بهدف مقابل لاشىء ..
المنتخب الأيطالى الذى كان فى حاجة ماسة للفوز بعد تعادله المخيب امام الدنمارك تسيد الموقف فى الشوط الأول وخرج متقدما بهدف مقابل لاشىء أحرزه لاعبه كاسانو فى الدقيقة السابعة والثلاثين ..
وفى الشوط الثانى أستعجل المدرب العجوز جيوفانى تراباتونى فى تحويراته التى لم تكن موفقه بأخراجه لدلبييرو وكاسانو ابرز لاعبى المنتخب الأيطالى فى المباراة مما أتاح للسويديون فرص اكبر فى التقدم وأحداث ضغط متواصل حتى تكللت جهودهم بأحراز هدف التعادل بطريقة جميلة من قبل ابراهيموفيتش فى الدقيقة الخامسة والثمانون لينتهى اللقاء بالتعادل بهدف فى كل شبكة ..
وبهذه النتيجة وصلت السويد لخطوط الأمان وعانقت النقطة الرابعة ولم تعد تحتاج على اقل تقدير سوى للتعادل مع الدنمارك فيما أصبح المنتخب الأيطالى فى مأزق كبير ببقاءه بنقطتين فقط .. والمطلوب لضمان تأهله تحقيق الفوز بفارق ثلاثة اهداف فى حالة تعادل الدنمارك مع السويد السويد فى الجولة الأخيرة ولايكفيه الفوز بأية نتيجة اخرى الا أذا أكتمل لقاء السويد والدنمارك الأخير بفوز أحدهما على الأخر أما تعادل ايطاليا مع بلغاريا يعنى خروجها من أوسع الأبواب 
اليكم الترتيب كما يلي :
الاول : منتخب السويد ... ولديه 4 نقاط . والفرق بالاهداف مع منتخب الدنمارك 
الثاني : منتخب الدنمارك ... ولديه 4 نقاط . 
الثالث : منتخب ايطاليا ... ولديه نقطتين فقط . 
الرابع : منتخب بلغاريا ... والذي خرج من هذه البطولة وهو الفريق الثاني مع منتخب روسيا ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر وسمحوا لينا على التأخير

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :
اليكم مباريات هذا يوم السبت من بطولة أمم أوروبا والتي تقام في البرتغال :
سوف يقام اللقاء الاول بين منتخب لاتفيا ومنتخب المانيا في تمام الساعة السابعة مساء لهذا اليوم وهل ينجح منتخب لاتفيا من اخراج المانيا من هذه البطولة أم سوف يقضي المنتخب الالماني على منتخب لاتفيا هذا ما سنراه لهذا اليوم من هذه البطولة ... 
والقاء الثاني بين منتخب هولندا ومنتخب التشيك في تمام الساعة 9,45 مساء وسوف نشهد مباراة قوية جدا صعب فيها معرفة من يفوز الا من خلال الملعب 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

لكي تتأهل إليطاليا إيليكم الحالات:-

1-عند فوز ايطاليا و فوز السويد أو الدنمارك تتأهل

2-عند فوز ايطاليا 3-0 تتأهل بغظ النظر عن تيجة مبارة السويد والدنمارك

3-عند تعادل السويد والدنمارك يلزم ايطاليا الفوز 3-0 ولا يوجد غير هذا الخيار

يعني بالعربي ايطاليا ملزومة بالفوز وفي حال تعادل الدنمارك والسويد يلزمها الفوز 3-0

فالله يعين

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني الاعزاء الكرام اليكم تحليل المباراة الاولى بين منتخب لاتفيا ومنتخب المانيا ... 
حدث ماكان يخشاه الألمان وسقط منتخبهم فى شرك التعادل من دون أهداف فى مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل أمام منتخب لاتفيا الذى يشارك لأول مرة فى النهائيات ضمن منافسات الجولة الثانية لمنتخبات المجموعة الرابعة من بطولة الأمم الأوروبية الثانية عشرة لكرة القدم , وأن كان هذا التعادل المثير مفيدا من الناحية المعنوية لمنتخب لاتفيا فأنه غير كذلك للمنتخب الألمانى صاحب الرقم القياسى فى الفوز بالبطولة ثلاث مرات ووصيف بطل كأس العالم الأخيرة فى كوريا واليابان وأحد المرشحين للعب دور هام فى البطولة الحالية .. المنتخب الاتفى واجه صلابة الماكينة الألمانية بوجه مشرف وبأداء مبهر أقفلوا من خلاله جميع المنافذ الى شباكهم امام المهاجمين الألمان الذين حاولوا مرارا وضع حد لصمود منتخب لاتفيا عن طريق فرينجس فى الدقيقة الثامنة وكيفن كورانى فى الدقيقة 14 وبالاك , وفى نهاية الشوط الأول كاد منتخب لاتفيا ان يكون سباقا بالتسجيل عن طريق فيرباكوفسكيس الذى توغل داخل منطقة الجزاء قبل ان ينقذ الحارس اوليفر كان الموقف أما فى الشوط الثانى ورغم تسيد المانيا للموقف الا ان أقدام لاعبيهم تاهت عن مغازلة الشباك وفى ابرز أحداث هذه الشوط أحتجاج لاعبى لاتفيا على حكم اللقاء الأنجليزى رايلى بعد سقوط فيرباكوفيسكيس بين اثنين من لاعبي المانيا في منطقة الجزاء وقبل النهاية أهدر ميرسلاف كلوزه فرصة خطيرة عندما سدد برأسة خارج المرمى لينتهى القاء بالتعادل من دون أهداف .. والجدير بالذكر ان هذا اللقاء هو الأول على الصعيد الرسمى بين المنتخبين وعلى صعيد المبارايات الودية تقابلا مرتين فى الثلاثينيات وكان التفوق فى الأولى لألمانيا 3/0 وفى الثانية لألمانيا ايضا 3/1 ... منتخب لاتفيا حصد بهذا التعادل أول نقطة فى البطولة بعد هزيمته فى المباراة الأولى أمام نظيره التشيكى بهدفين لهدف وأكد للجميع بأنه ورغم قلة خبرته مقارنة بالألمان الا أن طموحه كبير وأن تقدمه على تشيكيا فى الشوط الأول من المباراة الأولى لم يكن صدفه وفى المقابل فأن هذا التعادل فتح على الألمان ابواب كثيرة ابرزها انهم اصبحوا عرضة لمغادرة السباق فالمنتخب الألمانى الذى نال ارتياح انصاره رغم التعادل فى المباراة الأولى مع هولندا سيتلقى العديد من الضربات من قبل سكاكين الصحافة الألمانية بسبب ان المنتخب لم ينال التفوق فى مباراتين وأن كان التعادل الأول قد كان مرضيا فأن التعادل مع لاتفيا لن يكون مقبولا ولن يحد من شدة وطأته سوى الفوز على المنتخب التشيكى فى المباراة الأخيرة ..
المانيا أصبحت بنقطتبن ولاتفبا بنقطة واحدة قبل لقاء تشيكا بثلاث نقاط وهولندا بنقطة واحدة اليوم والى جانب هذا التعادل المخيب للألمان فقد خسروا جهود لاعبهم تروستين فرينجس فى المباراة القادمة بعد ان نال الأنذار الثانى اليوم .. وهذا هو تحليل المباراة الاولى لهذا اليوم وباقي اليكم مباراة هولندا مع منتخب التشيك ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اخواني الاعزاء الكرام اليكم تحليل مباراة منتخب التشيك ومنتخب هولندا ضمن المجموعة الرابعة من بطولة أمم أوروبا والمقامة حاليا في البرتغال : 
المباراة تميزت بالمستوى الراقى فى كرة القدم وأحتوت على كل ماهو مثير فى هذه اللعبة الشعبية الأولى عالميا وقدمت لنا ماكنا نطمح دائما فى متابعته فشاهدنا السرعة فى الأداء والأندفاع البدنى الممتاز والجمل التكتيكية الرائعة والتغطية الدفاعية الباسله والتسديد القوى على المرمى الى جانب الأصرار على الفوز والأهداف الملعوبة والرائعة ..
المباراة بدأت بتفوق هولندى صريح فى الشوط الأول أثمر عن تقدمهم بهدفين متتاليين ثم عانق خلالها المنتخب التشيكى السحب بأداء أخاذ قلب هولندا رأسا على عقب ليتحول فوزهم الى هزيمة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ..
الشوط الأول بدأسريعا بتسديدة تشيكية عن طريق كولر مرت فوق العارضة بعد أول دقيقتين ولم يتأخر الطواحين فى الرد بهدف بات هو الأسرع فى البطولة عن طريق ويلفرد بوما فى الدقيقة الرابعة يلى ذلك هددت هولندا مرمى تشيكا بتسديدة قوية لسيدورف مرت بجانب القائم وأخرى من نيستلروى الذى عاد وعزز تفوق منتخب بلاده بأحرازه للهدف الثانى فى الدقيقة 19 بعد تمريرة رائعة من ديفدز ورغم هاذين الهدفين السريعين الا ان عزيمة التشيكين لم تمت بل زادت قوة مع زيادة الأثاراة فى المباراة وبلغت الأثارة ذروتها عندما ذللت تشيكا الفارق عن طريق كولر بعد مجهود رائع من باروش وفيما تبقى من وقت سيدورف يسدد بجانب القائم ويهدر فرصة على هولندا يرد عليها كولر بعد تمرية من نيدفد وفى الدقيقة 43 يصد القائم تسديدة قوية لديفدز وتضيع فرصة خطرة على الطواحين لينتهى الشوط الأول بتقدم هولندا بهدفين لهدف وحيد ..
وفى الشوط الثانى تواصل الأمتاع بلحظات دراماتيكية ستكون عالقة فى أذهان كل من تابعوا اللقاء حيث كان هذا الشوط تشيكيا رغم المحاولات الهولندية وقد كانت البداية بفرصة لتشيكا وأخرى لهولندا وفى الدقيقة 54 يتألق فاندرسال حارس هولندا فى ابعاد كرة قوية من نيدفد وعلى الجانب الهولندى اضاع نيستلروى هدفا محققا بعد أن سدد برأسه وصدها الحارس التشيكى بيتر كيش وبوصول المباراة الى الدقيقة 68 يصل منتخب تشيكا الى مرمى الطواحين ويعدل النتيجة عن طريق ميلان باروش بعد أن تلقى تمريرة ساحرة بالصدر من نيدفد ..وفى الدقيقة 74 وبعد عدة تحويرا ت من المدربين تعمقت جراح هولندا بخروج هيتينجا بالبطاقة الحمراء ليستفيد من ذلك المنتخب التشيكى ويعزف جوقة موسيقية رائعة اثمرت عن سيطرته فى المباراة حيث هدد مرمى فاندرسال أكثر من مرة ابرزها ركلة حرة مباشرة نفذها نيدفد بقوة فى الدقيقة 78 وارتدت من فاندرسال ليعالجها روزنال بأخرى تألق فى ابعادها الحارس الهولندى من جديد وفى الدقيقة 84 تنقذ العارضة صاروخ أخر من نجم المباراة الأول نيدفد وبعد هذا الضغط يتمكن باروش من تحقيق التقدم لفريقه بأحرازه للهدف الثالث بتسديدة قوية يلى ذلك حاول الطواحين انقاذ مايمكن أنقاذه وسط اداء تشيكا المبهر ولاحت لهم فرصة مواتيه عن طريق فاندرفارت ضاعت ادراج الرياح لينتهى اللقاء لمصلحة تشيكا بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين ويعيد التاريخ نفسة وتؤكد تشيكا تفوقها على هولندا فهذا هو الفوز التاسع لتشيكا مقابل اربعة انتصارات لهولندا فيما انتهت 4 مبارايات بالتعادل ولعل أخر فوز قبل هذه المباراة كان قاسيا على هولندا فى التصفيات مما جعلها تدخل فى دائرة الملحق الأضافى .. وبهذا التفوق لمنتخب التشيكا الرائع بقيادة النجم الكبير نيدفد يكون أول المتأهلين للدور الثمانى بعد أن حصد 6 نقاط من مباراتين فيما بقت هولندا بنقطة واحدة وأصبحت فى مواجهة رياح عاتية قد تعجل من خروجها من السباق بخفى حنين ..
واليكم ترتيب المجموعة الرابعة : 
الاول : منتخب التشيك 6 نقاط .
الثاني : منتخب المانيا نقطتين . 
الثالث : منتخب هولندا نقطة . والفرق بالاهداف الى منتخب هولندا 
الرابع : منتخب لاتفيا نقطة . 
وهذه هي مجموعة الموت التي سوف نرى فيها مفاجات من يتأهل مع منتخب التشيك في نهايه مباريات هذه المجموعة .

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اخواني الاعزاء الكرام اليكم تحليل مباراة منتخب التشيك ومنتخب هولندا ضمن المجموعة الرابعة من بطولة أمم أوروبا والمقامة حاليا في البرتغال : 
المباراة تميزت بالمستوى الراقى فى كرة القدم وأحتوت على كل ماهو مثير فى هذه اللعبة الشعبية الأولى عالميا وقدمت لنا ماكنا نطمح دائما فى متابعته فشاهدنا السرعة فى الأداء والأندفاع البدنى الممتاز والجمل التكتيكية الرائعة والتغطية الدفاعية الباسله والتسديد القوى على المرمى الى جانب الأصرار على الفوز والأهداف الملعوبة والرائعة ..
المباراة بدأت بتفوق هولندى صريح فى الشوط الأول أثمر عن تقدمهم بهدفين متتاليين ثم عانق خلالها المنتخب التشيكى السحب بأداء أخاذ قلب هولندا رأسا على عقب ليتحول فوزهم الى هزيمة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ..
الشوط الأول بدأسريعا بتسديدة تشيكية عن طريق كولر مرت فوق العارضة بعد أول دقيقتين ولم يتأخر الطواحين فى الرد بهدف بات هو الأسرع فى البطولة عن طريق ويلفرد بوما فى الدقيقة الرابعة يلى ذلك هددت هولندا مرمى تشيكا بتسديدة قوية لسيدورف مرت بجانب القائم وأخرى من نيستلروى الذى عاد وعزز تفوق منتخب بلاده بأحرازه للهدف الثانى فى الدقيقة 19 بعد تمريرة رائعة من ديفدز ورغم هاذين الهدفين السريعين الا ان عزيمة التشيكين لم تمت بل زادت قوة مع زيادة الأثاراة فى المباراة وبلغت الأثارة ذروتها عندما ذللت تشيكا الفارق عن طريق كولر بعد مجهود رائع من باروش وفيما تبقى من وقت سيدورف يسدد بجانب القائم ويهدر فرصة على هولندا يرد عليها كولر بعد تمرية من نيدفد وفى الدقيقة 43 يصد القائم تسديدة قوية لديفدز وتضيع فرصة خطرة على الطواحين لينتهى الشوط الأول بتقدم هولندا بهدفين لهدف وحيد ..
وفى الشوط الثانى تواصل الأمتاع بلحظات دراماتيكية ستكون عالقة فى أذهان كل من تابعوا اللقاء حيث كان هذا الشوط تشيكيا رغم المحاولات الهولندية وقد كانت البداية بفرصة لتشيكا وأخرى لهولندا وفى الدقيقة 54 يتألق فاندرسال حارس هولندا فى ابعاد كرة قوية من نيدفد وعلى الجانب الهولندى اضاع نيستلروى هدفا محققا بعد أن سدد برأسه وصدها الحارس التشيكى بيتر كيش وبوصول المباراة الى الدقيقة 68 يصل منتخب تشيكا الى مرمى الطواحين ويعدل النتيجة عن طريق ميلان باروش بعد أن تلقى تمريرة ساحرة بالصدر من نيدفد ..وفى الدقيقة 74 وبعد عدة تحويرا ت من المدربين تعمقت جراح هولندا بخروج هيتينجا بالبطاقة الحمراء ليستفيد من ذلك المنتخب التشيكى ويعزف جوقة موسيقية رائعة اثمرت عن سيطرته فى المباراة حيث هدد مرمى فاندرسال أكثر من مرة ابرزها ركلة حرة مباشرة نفذها نيدفد بقوة فى الدقيقة 78 وارتدت من فاندرسال ليعالجها روزنال بأخرى تألق فى ابعادها الحارس الهولندى من جديد وفى الدقيقة 84 تنقذ العارضة صاروخ أخر من نجم المباراة الأول نيدفد وبعد هذا الضغط يتمكن باروش من تحقيق التقدم لفريقه بأحرازه للهدف الثالث بتسديدة قوية يلى ذلك حاول الطواحين انقاذ مايمكن أنقاذه وسط اداء تشيكا المبهر ولاحت لهم فرصة مواتيه عن طريق فاندرفارت ضاعت ادراج الرياح لينتهى اللقاء لمصلحة تشيكا بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين ويعيد التاريخ نفسة وتؤكد تشيكا تفوقها على هولندا فهذا هو الفوز التاسع لتشيكا مقابل اربعة انتصارات لهولندا فيما انتهت 4 مبارايات بالتعادل ولعل أخر فوز قبل هذه المباراة كان قاسيا على هولندا فى التصفيات مما جعلها تدخل فى دائرة الملحق الأضافى .. وبهذا التفوق لمنتخب التشيكا الرائع بقيادة النجم الكبير نيدفد يكون أول المتأهلين للدور الثمانى بعد أن حصد 6 نقاط من مباراتين فيما بقت هولندا بنقطة واحدة وأصبحت فى مواجهة رياح عاتية قد تعجل من خروجها من السباق بخفى حنين ..
واليكم ترتيب المجموعة الرابعة : 
الاول : منتخب التشيك 6 نقاط .
الثاني : منتخب المانيا نقطتين . 
الثالث : منتخب هولندا نقطة . والفرق بالاهداف الى منتخب هولندا 
الرابع : منتخب لاتفيا نقطة . 
وهذه هي مجموعة الموت التي سوف نرى فيها مفاجات من يتأهل مع منتخب التشيك في نهايه مباريات هذه المجموعة .

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اخواني الاعزاء وصلت مباريات كاس أمم أوروبا الى قمتها والتي سوف نرى من يتأهل في النهاية الى دور الثمانية واليوم سوف تقام مباراتين مهمتين جدا جدا ... 
وراح يكون زمن المباراتين في وقت واحد في تمام الساعه 9, 45 مساء 
والمباراة الاولى :
بين منتخب أسبانيا ومنتخب البرتغال ... ويمتلك منتخب اسبانيا 4 نقاط ويملك منتخب البرتغال 3 نقاط وسوف تكون مباراة قوية جدا لمعرفة المتأهل منهم الى الدور الثاني 
وايضا هناك مباراة اخرى في نفس الوقت وراح تكون بين منتخب اليونان ومنتخب روسيا ... هل سوف نرى منتخب اليونان في الدور الثاني ام الدب الروسي له كلام اخر في هذه البطولة بعد أن خرج منها هل يفعلها ويخرج منتخب اليونان من البطولة ام لا هذا ما سوف نراه هذه الليله في المجموعة الاولى من المباريات علما بأن منتخب اليونان لديه اربع نقاط ... وهذا للتذكير فقط يا اخواني الاعزاء ...
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر واسمحوا لينا على ا لتأخير

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أحب أذكركم بأن المباريات بنفس الوقت لذا راح تكون محطتين للجزيرة

Jssc2 

Jssc3

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

السلام عليكم

مفاجأة غير متوقعة بتاتا

اسبانبا × البرتغال
بعد نهاية الشوط الاول الذي كان نوعا ما هادئا ومتكافئا مع توتر من البرتغالين
بدأ الشوط الثاني مع حماسة للبرتغالين ورغبة بتسجيل هدفا ولكنا عبثا فقد احسن الاسبان دففاعهم وهجمومهم فقد اضاعو بعض الفرص اسفو عليها كثيرا فقد قام المدرب سكلاروي بعد ثلث ساعة من بداية الشوط الثاني بتبديل ناجح اشرك في نونو قوميز الذي نجح في تسديد كرة مباغتة من خارج منطقة الجزاء محرزا بها الهدف الفوز 

فانتهت النتجة
0-1 لصالح البرتغال

اليونان × روسيا
كما صرح مدرب المنتخب الروسي بان فريقه لن يستسلم بل سيفوز وان كان اول الخارجين من البطولة فبدأ الروس بداية قوية جدا فاحرز اسرع هدف في البطولة إلى الآن وبعد ذلك احرز هدفا آخر من رأسية رائعة 

وفي الشوط الثاني احرز المهاجم اليوناني فلاسفي هدفا كان مهم جدا جدا جدا جدا رغم خسارة اليونان 2-1 

ولكن هذا الهدف كان كفيلا بتأهيل اليونان إلى الدور الثاني على حساب اسبانيا

فقد تعادل اليونان مع الاسبان في :-
1- النقاط لكل منهما 4 نقاط 
2- في فارق الاهداف ففي شبك الاسبان 3 وأحرز 3 وفي شبك اليونان 4 وأحرز 4

واختلف في كمية التهديف فقد سجل اليوناني 4 أهداف ولكن الاسبان 3 وكان ذلك كفيلا بتأهل اليونان 

متأكد ستندم يا رأوول كثيرا على الضربة الرأسية !

اول المتأهلين 
1-البرتغال 
2- اليونان

وكان الترتيب كالآتي:-
1- البرتغال 6 نقاط فارق الاهداف +2
2-اليونان 4 نقاط فارق الاهداف 0
3- اسبانيا 4 نقاط فارق الاهداف 0
4- روسيا 3 نقاط فارق الاهداف -1

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني الاعزاء الكرام لقد تأهل منتخب اليونان مع منتخب الدولة المضيفة البرتغال الى دور النصف النهائي با أنتظار ما تسفره مباريات المجموعة الثانية ... لان راح تعلب مع المجموعة الثانية ... واليكم تحليل المباراتين امس ... 
أسدل الستار على منافسات الدور الأول لمنتخبات المجموعة الأولى من بطولة الأمم الأوروبية الثانية عشرة لكرة القدم بالبرتغال ووضعت النقاط على الحروف وأبتهج من ابتهج وتجرع المرارة والفشل من كان الطرف المهزوم فى منازلة الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة لهذه المجموعة ..
الفرح والسرور كان اليوم من نصيب منتخبا البرتغال واليونان الذين خطفا ورقتى التأهل الى الدور الثمانى ليواصلا مشوارهمافى البطولة أما الأتراح والأحزان والحسرة وخيبة الأمل فكانت جميعها من نصيب الأسبان الذين خرجوا مبكرين وللبطولة مودعين ..
وعلى وقع هذه المجموعة عاش عشاق المستديرة اليوم لحظات مثيرة وسط ترقب كبير لمجريات الأحداث فى المباراتين الهامتين اللتين اقيمتا فى وقت واحد بين البرتغال وأسبانيا من جهة وبين روسيا واليونان من جهة أخرى ..
وأذا كانت روسيا خارج نطاق التغطية فأن دورها مازال مؤثرا فى تحديد المتأهلين بين اسبانيا والبرتغال واليونان ..
ففى مباراة روسيا واليونان كان الدب الروسى شرسا ولعب بقاعدة ( على وعلى أعدائى ) ونجح فى تحقيق فوز الأول بعد فوات الأوان وبعد هزيمتين أمام البرتغال والأسبان , نجح فى الفوز على اليونان بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد فى مباراة مثيرة شهدت تقدم الروس بهدفين متتاليين بواسطة كيرشينكو بعد مرور دقيقتين وهو اسرع هدف فى البطولة وعن طريق بوليكين فى الدقيقة 17 ورغم محاولات اليونانيين الذين لم يتمكنوا سوى من تذليل الفارق عن طريق فريساس فى الدقيقة 44 الا ان اللقاء اكتمل روسيا بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد ليبقى اليونانيين فى انتظار نتيجة اللقاء الثانى بين البرتغال والأسبان ..
وفى اللقاء الثانى كانت الفرحة كبيرة للبرتغال والصدمة اكبر على الأسبان فقد تفوقت البرتغال بعد مخاض عسير بهدف وحيد كان ثمينا وغاليا للشعب البرتغالى احرزه نونو غوميش فى الدقيقة 57 لتتصدر البرتغال المجموعة الأولى ب6 نقاط وتحل اليونان ثانيا بأربع نقاط وبأفضلية الأهداف المسجلة عن الماتدور الأسبانى وبذلك تأهلت البرتغال واليونان لأول مرة فى تاريخها وحصدت اسبانيا خيبة الأمل ولم يعد أمامها سوى الرحيل الى الوطن .. 
والف مبروك الى محبي منتخب اليونان ومحبي منتخب البرتغال هذا التأهل التي أتى بكل جدارة وقوة ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اخواني الاعزاء الكرام لقد عرفنا من تأهل الى دور النصف النهائي من المجموعة الاولى لكاس أمم اوروبا ... بس هذه الليله راح نعرف من راح يقابل منتخب البرتغال ومنتخب اليونان من المجموعة الثانية ... والتي سوف تقام المباريات المجموعة الثانية في وقت واحد . في تمام الساعة 9,45 مساء هذا اليوم وهذا للتذكير فقط : 
المباراة الاولى : 
سوف تكون بين منتخب كرواتيا ومنتخب انجلترا ... والمنتخب الكرواتي لديه نقطتين ... اما منتخب انجلترا لديه 3 نقاط وسوف نرى مباراة قوية جدا لمعرفة المتأهل الى دور نصف النهائي ... اما منتخب كرواتيا او منتخب انجلترا ... 
والمباراة الثانية : 
بين منتخب فرنسا ومنتخب سويسرا ويملك منتخب فرنسا أربع نقاط ومنتخب سويسرا نقطة واحدة ... حتى منتخب سويسرا لديه امل بالصعود الى الدور النصف النهائي ولكن بفارق الاهداف في حالة فوزها على منتخب فرنسا ... وهذا الي سوف نراه هذه الليله ما تسفر عنه كرة القدم ... وهذا للتذكير فقط 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أمس في مباريات المجموعة الثانية كانت مباريات مثيرة جدا جدا للدرجة أستطاع المنتخب الانجليزي قلب النتيجة للصالحه ... وايضا المنتخب الفرنسي الذي تغلب بصعوبة بعد أن سجل فيه الهدف التعادل من منتخب سويسرا : 
واليكم تحليل المباراتين أمس :
فرض المنطق نفسة اليوم على لقاءات الجولة الأخيرة من الدور الأول لمنتخبات المجموعة الثانية من بطولة الأمم الأوروبية الثانية عشرة لكرة القدم ونالت كل من فرنسا وانجلترا ورقتى التأهل للدور الثمانى وغادرت سويسرا مع كرواتيا السباق ..
فى المباراة الأولى عزفت فرنسا سيمفونية رائعة على حساب سويسرا وأكتسحتها بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد وشهد هذا اللقاء تقدم فرنسا عن طريق نجمها الأول زين الدين زيدان فى الدقيقة 20 ليرفع زيدان رصيده من الأهداف الى ثلاثة أهداف يلى ذلك عدل المنتخب السويسرى النتيجة عن طريق فونلانثين فى الدقيقة 26 لينتهى الشوط الأول متعادلا بهدف لمثله وفى الشوط الثانى فك تيرى هنرى النحس الذى لازمه فى المباراتين السابقتين وعرف طريق المرمى بأحرازه لهدفين متتاليين فى الدقيقتين 76,84 لينتهى اللقاء لمصلحة فرنسا بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد ..

وفى المباراة الثانية قدم المنتخب الأنجليزى أجمل مباراة له فى البطولة وهزم نظيره الكرواتى بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين وقد كانت البداية كرواتية عن طريق كوفاش فى الدقيقة الخامسة ثم عدل المنتخب الأنجليزى النتيجة عن طريق سكولز فى الدقيقة 40 وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول عزز المنتخب الأنجليزى تفوقه فى الأداء بأحرازه للهدف الثانى هدف التقدم عن طريق نجمه واين رونى فى الدقيقة 45 ..
وفى الشوط الثانى عاد واين رونى من جديد فى الدقيقة 68 وخطف الأضواء من كل النجوم بأحرازه للهدف الثالث لفريقه فى هذا اللقاء والرابع له على الصعيد الشخصى ليتربع ابن الثامنة عشرة على قمة لائحة الهدافين بأربعة أهداف وفى الدقيقة 73 عاد الكرواتيين وحققوا الهدف الثانى لهم عن طريق تيودور ولكن ذلك لم يوقف زحف الأنجليز الذين وصلوا مرة رابعة للمرمى الكرواتى فى الدقيقة 79 عن طريق لمبارد المحتفل بعيد ميلاده أمس وبذلك اكتمل اللقاء لمصلحة المنتخب الأنجليزى بأربعة أهداف لهدفين ..

ووفقا لهاتين النتيجتين تصدرت فرنسا الترتيب ب7 نقاط وستلتقى فى الدور الثمانى المنتخب اليونانى فيما حلت انجلترا ثانيا ب6 نقاط وستقابل أصحاب الأرض منتخب البرتغال وحل منتخب كرواتيا ثالثا بنقطتين وسويسرا أخيرا بنقطة واحدة وقد غادرا السباق ...
ومبروك للصالح منتخب فرنسا ومنتخب انجلترا ... وهذا روني يسجل من جديد لاعب انجلترا الناشيء واتوقع اليه مستقبل باهر ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اخواني الاعزاء الكرام ... سوف يقام هذه الليلة لقاءين من ضمن المجموعة الثالثة من بطولة أمم أوروبا : 
والقاء الاول سوف يجمع منتخب ايطاليا ومنتخب بلغاريا ......  وسوف يكون اللقاء في تمام الساعة 9,45 مساء ... علما بأن منتخب ايطاليا لديه نقطتين ولدى منتخب بلغاريا ولا نقطة ..
واللقاء الاخر سوف يقام في نفس الوقت يجمع بين منتخب السويد ومنتخب الدانمارك وسوف يكون هذا اللقاء قوي جدا جدا في نظري الشخصي ولدى كل منتخب أربع نقاط ... وفي حالة تحقيق الفوز للصالح منتخب ايطاليا وينهزم منتخب الدانمارك من السويد راح يتأهل السويد وايطاليا اما في حالة تحقيق التعادل بينهم ويفوز ايطاليا سوف يكون هناك الفارق بالاهداف ... والعكس كمان في حالة تحقيق الدانمارك الفوز وايطاليا يتأهلوا الاثنين الى دور الثمانية ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني الاعزاء الكرام يقام حاليا مباراتين من ضمن المجموعة الثالثة من ضمن مباريات كأس أمم اوروبا التي تقام في البرتغال ... وتلعب هاتين المبارتين في وقت واحد ... وانتهى الشوط الاول في المباراتين واليكم التحليل : 
المباراة الاولى : بين منتخب ايطاليا ومنتخب بلغاريا : 
وتمكن المنتخب البلغاري من أضافة الهدف الاول له في هذه البطولة في مرمى منتخب ايطاليا والحارس الشهير بوفون في الدقيقة 45 من الشوط الاول عن طريق ظربة جزاء سجلها الاعب البلغاري بيتروف للينتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم منتخب بلغاريا ... 
اما المباراة الثانية : بين منتخب السويد ومنتخب الدانمارك : 
سجل الهدف السابق في هذا الشوط الاول منتخب الدانمارك عن طريق الاعب جاء الهدف توماسون في الدقيقة 28 من هذا الشوط الاول ... وهذا يدل على ان مباراة منتخب السويد ومنتخب الدانمارك قوية جدا جدا ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

فاجعة لمشجعي منتخب إيطاليا

إخواني الاعزاء الكرام في المباراة الاولى : بين منتخب ايطاليا ومنتخب بلغاريا في شوطها الثاني ... قلب المنتخب الايطالي من خسارته بهدف الى الفوز بهدفين وسجل الهدف الاول للصالح منتخب ايطاليا في الدقيقة 47 من المباراة عن طريق الاعب Perrotta 
وفي الدقيقة 90 من المباراة أضاف الاعب Cassano الهدف الفوز للمنتخب ايطاليا والذي لم يشفع اليهم هذا الفوز لان مباراة منتخب الدانمارك ومنتخب السويد حصل فيها مفأجات ... 
وفي المباراة الثانية بين منتخب السويد ومنتخب الدانمارك في شوطها الثاني الذي تقدم فيه الشوط الاول منتخب الدانمارك بهدف مقابل لا شي ... وفي الشوط الثاني تمكن منتخب السويد من معادلة النتيجة في الدقيقة 47 الاعب لارسون عن طريق ظربة جزاء وفي الدقيقة 66 تمكن لاعب منتخب الدانمارك توماسون من التقدم من جديد للصالح منتخب الدانمارك وتصبح النتيجة هدفين للمنتخب الدانمارك مقابل هدف للصالح منتخب السويد ... وفي الدقيقة 89 أي قبل نهاية المباراة بحاولي دقيقة تمكن الاعب جونسون من اضافة الهدف الثاني للصالح منتخب السويد للتصبح النتيجة تعادل منتخب الدانمارك مع منتخب السويد بهدفين لكل منهما ... 
وبهذا يتأهل منتخب السويد ومنتخب الدانمارك بفارق الاهداف عن منتخب ايطاليا الذي ما قصر في مباراة هذه الليله بكل صراحة بس لولا ولوج الهدف البلغاري فيه لكان الحين المتأهل الى الدور الربع النهائي من هذه البطولة ويصبح الينا الترتيب : 
الاول : منتخب السويد ورصيده خمس نقاط ... مع الفرق بالاهداف للصالحه .. 
الثاني : منتخب الدانمارك ورصيده خمس نقاط ... مع الفرق بالاهداف للصالحه ... 
الثالث : منتخب ايطاليا ولديه خمس نقاط 
الرابع : منتخب بلغاريا وليس لديه اي نقطة تذكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

[align=center]         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/align]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :
غدا سوف يكون اللقاءات قوية جدا جدا في المجموعة الرابعة من بطولة أمم أوروبا وسوف نعرف من راح يتأهل الى الدور الثاني من هذه المجموعة التي تضم منتخب المانيا ومنتخب التشيك ومنتخب هولندا ومنتخب لاتفيا ... وهذه المجموعة تأهل المنتخب التشيك وذلك لفوزه مباراتين السابقتين ولديه 6 نقاط ... اما منتخب المانيا لديه نقطتين ومنتخب هولندا نقطة واحدة ومنتخب لاتفيا نقطة واحدة وسوف تكون المباراتين غدا مصيرية بقدر كبير للثلاثة المنتخبات : 
وراح يقام اللقائين في نفس الوقت الساعة 9,45 مساء وراح يتلقي في المباراة الاولى : منتخب التشيك ومنتخب المانيا ...
والمباراة الثانية : منتخب هولندا مع منتخب لاتفيا 
وهل يصعد هولندا الى الدور الثاني ام منتخب لاتفيا ام منتخب المانيا هذا ما سوف نعرفه غدا بأذن الله تعالى :

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
بدأ اللقائين في المجموعة الرابعة والاخيرة من بطولة أمم أوروبا وهذه الليلة راح نعرف من راح يتأهل من هذه المجموعة مع منتخب التشيك ... 
وصلت الينا نتيجة مباراة منتخب هولندا مع منتخب لاتفيا في شوطها الاول الذي باقي عليه تقريبا عشر دقايق فقط وقد تقدم منتخب هولندا في 35 دقيقة الماضية بهدفين سجلهم فان نيستلروى في الدقيقة 27 من الشوط الاول عن طريق ظرية جزاء واضاف الهدف الثاني نفس الاعب فان نيستلروى في الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الاول ... 
اما المباراة الاخرة بين منتخب المانيا ومنتخب التشيك وصلت الينا النتيجة وباقي عن الشوط ايضا عشر دقايق فقط والنتيجة الحالية هي التعادل بهدف لكل منهما سجل في البداية المنتخب الالماني هدفه اولا في الدقيقة 21 عن طريق الاعب بلاك ... لكن المنتخب التشيك أدرك التعادل الذي لم يتهنى فيه المنتخب الالماني في الدقيقة 30 من الشوط الاول عن طريق الاعب هينز ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أنتهى الشوط الاول في مباريات المجموعة الرابعة والتى من خلال راح نعرف من راح يتأهل مع منتخب التشيك في هذه المجموعة ... 
في مباراة منتخب هولندا ومنتخب لاتفيا انتهى الشوط الاول بتقدم منتخب هولندا بهدفين مقابل لا شي للصالح منتخب لاتفيا وكما هو معروف سجلهم الاعب فان نيستلروى 
اما مباراة منتخب المانيا ومنتخب التشيك انتهى الشوط الاول بتعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل منهما وكما هو معروف سجل الاعب الالماني بلاك هدف التقدم لكن الاعب التشيكي هينز رد على هذا الهدف مباشرة ... 
وشكرا اليكم جزيل الشكر 
وراح نلتقي معكم في مجريات الشوط الثاني من هاتين المباراتين ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

في مباراة هذا اليوم بين منتخب المانيا ومنتخب التشيك وفي شوطها الثاني تمكن منتخب التشيك من التعادل بعد ان كان منتخب المانيا متقدم بهدف ... واستطاع التشكيون معادلة النتيجة في الشوط الاول ... واستطاع منتخب التشيك من تسجيل هدف الفوز في الشوط الثاني وبالتحديد في الدقيقة 77 من عمر المباراة بواسطة الاعب باروش ...وبهذا يصبح لدى منتخب التشيك 9 نقاط الذي ضمن التأهل من الجولة الثانية من هذه المجموعة ومنتخب المانيا ما زال رصيده نقطتين فقط ... وبهذا يخرج منتخب المانيا خالي اليدين من هذه البطولة 
وهاردلك للجميع أنصار منتخب الالماني ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

تمكن منتخب هولندا من التأهل الى دور الثمانية من بطولة أمم أوروبا من عنق الزجاجة وذلك بعد فوز منتخب التشيك على منتخب المانيا بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد ... واليكم تحليل الشوط الثاني من مباراة منتخب لاتفيا ومنتخب هولندا ... واستطاع منتخب هولندا من اضافة هدف تأكيد الفوز على منتخب لاتفيا في الدقيقة 84 عن طريق الاعب روي مكاي وبهذا الفوز يتأهل منتخب هولندا بمعجزة الى الدور الثاني مع منتخب التشيك الذي تصدر البطولة ... وبهذا يصبح منتخب التشيك لديه 9 نقاط الاول ومنتخب هولندا لديه 4 نقاط الثاني ... ومنتخب المانيا ولديه نقطتين في مركز الثالث ومركز الرابع منتخب لاتفيا بنقطة واحدة ... وهذا المنتخب يشارك لأول مرة في النهائيات واستطاع وبكل جدارة مقارعة منتخب التشيك ومنتخب هولندا ومنتخب المانيا ... والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للمنتخب هولندا هذا التأهل ... وبهذا نختتم الدور الاول من بطولة أوروبا ونلتقي معكم في الدور الثاني ...
اخواني الاعزاء باركوا لي لقد تأهلنا الى الدور الثاني من هذه البطولة من عنق الزجاجة 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر 
ويصبح لدينا منتخب البرتغال ومنتخب التشيك ومنتخب السويد ومنتخب الدانماراك ومنتخب انجلترا ومنتخب فرنسا ومنتخب هولندا ومنتخب اليونان الذي يعتبر الحصان الاسود في هذه البطولة ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اخواني الاعزاء الكرام من تتوقعوا يفوز بكرة منتخب المضيف البرتغال ام منتخب انجلترا ؟؟؟ 
سوف يقام غدا في تمام الساعة 9.45 مساء بتوقيت السعودية مباراة بين منتخب المضيف لهذه البطولة منتخب البرتغال ومنتخب انجلترا ... وهذا اللقاء راح يكون من بيكهام وفيجو لاعبي ريال مدريد ... وسيصبح هناك تحدي بينهم داخل الملعب مثل ما حصل بين بيكهام وزيدان في الدور الاولى لما تواجه منتخب انجلترا مع منتخب فرنسا ... بس انا راي الشخصي راح يتأهل منتخب البرتغال لان قبل كل شي في أرضه وثانيا صعب معرفة من راح يفوز غدا لان المنتخبين عملاقين ... بس انا توقعت فوز منتخب البرتغال ... وانتوا يا شباب من تتوقعوا يفوز غدا انجلترا ام منتخب البرتغال ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اخواني الاعزاء الكرام ...
أشتد الصراع على هدافي بطولة أمم أوروبا بين الاعب الانجليزي روني ولديه أربعة أهداف وبين الاعب الهولندي فان نيستلروى ولديه أربعة أهداف واليكم ترتيب الهدافين في المرحلة الاولى من هذه البطولة :
الاول : لاعب منتخب هولندا ولديه أربعة اهداف ... 
الثاني : لاعب منتخب انجلترا ولديه أربعة أهداف ... 
الثالث : لاعب منتخب الدانمارك توماسون ولديه ثلاثه أهداف ... 
الرابع : لاعب منتخب التشيك باروش ولديه ثلاثه أهداف ...
الخامس : لاعب منتخب فرنسا زيدان ولديه ثلاثه أهداف ... 
السادش : لاعب منتخب السويد لارسون ولديه ثلاثه أهداف ... 
السابع : لاعب منتخب فرنسا هنري ولديه هدفين فقط ... 
الثامن : لاعب منتخب التشيك هينز ولديه هدفين فقط ... 
التاسع : لاعب منتخب السويد ابراهيموفيتش ولديه هدفين فقط ... 
العاشر : لاعب منتخب ايطاليا Cassano ولديه هدفين فقط ... 
الحادي عشر : لاعب منتخب انجلترا لامبارد ولديه هدفين فقط ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني الاعزاء كانت مباراة منتخب البرتغال ومنتخب انجلترا ... مباراة بين لاعب البرتغال فيجو وبين لاعب انجلترا بيكهام ... الذي يلعبون معا في نادي ريال مدريد الاسباني ... 
واليكم تحليل الشوط الاول من هذه المباراة : 
تمكن منتخب انجلترا منذ بداية المباراة من تسجيل هدف السبق للصالحه وخصوصا في الدقيقة 3 من الشوط الاول عن طريق الاعب مايكل أوين ... وبهذا الهدف الاول مازال متقدم انجلترا في الشوط الاول بكامله ... 
وفي الشوط الثاني تمكن البرتغال من التعادل في الدقيقة 83 من المباراة وطول هذا الوقت كان المنتخب الانجليزي متقدم بهدف مقابل لا شي ... لكن لاعب منتخب البرتغال بوستيجا ه راي اخر في هذه المباراة وسجل هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 83 من عمر المباراة ... وتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل بهدف لكل منهما وفي الشوط الثاني الغى الحكم هدف للصالح منتخب انجلترا عن طريق الاعب سو كامبل لاعب بحجه وجود خطا في الكورة المشتركة مع لاعب منتخب البرتغال ... وبهذا تنتهي المباراة بالتعادل بهدف لكل منها ويستمر التعادل بينهما ويلعبان شوط أضافي فضي وكما هو معروف الشوط الاضافي الفضي في اتحاد اوروبا لكرة القدم لكنه لا يشبه الهدف الذهبي ... وفي حالة تسجيل اي منتخب هدف في الشوط الاول الفضي يبقى متقدم الى نهاية هذا الشوط الاول الفضي واذا انتهى هذا الشوط يعني نهاية المباراة وهذا للتذكير فقط 
والشوط الاضافي الاول لم يشهد شي يذكر فيه واستمر التعادل بهدف لكل من المنتخبين فيه 
وفي الشوط الثاني تمكن الاعب روي كوستا من التقدم من جديد للصالح منتخب البرتغال وكان كوستا هو البديل الثالث الذي ادخله مدرب سكولاري ... وسجل كوستا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 110 من عمر المباراة ... لكن منتخب البرتغال لما يتهنا بهذا الهدف اكثر من خمس دقايق ... وذلك لان لامبارد له راي اخر وسجل هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 115 للصالح منتخب انجلترا ... ويصل الامر الى ركلات الترجيح لكي تحسم هذه المباراة... 
وفى ركلات الترجيح بلغت الأثاراة ذروتها وخفقت القلوب من جديد فكان الخوف فى عيون الجميع فى صورة أمتزجت فيها الألوان , الوان الحزن والفرحة ,الوان التأهل والخروج ,الوان النجاح والفشل ..
وفى مسلسل الركلات كانت البداية بأخفاق انجليزى بعد أن اطاح بيكهام بالكرة خارج المرمى 
لتتقدم البرتغال عن طريق البرازيلى الأصل ديكو ..ثم سجل اوين للأنجليز وسيماو للبرتغال ..
يلى ذلك سجل لمبارد للأنجليز وأضاع روى كوستا للبرتغال ..
ثم تواصل الحوار فسجل كل من تيرى وهارجريفس وأشلى كول للأنجليز وسجل رونالدو ومانيش وبوستيجا للبرتغال ..
ثم تقدم فاسيل وصد ركلته الحارس البرتغالى ريكارد الذى عاد وسجل ركلة التفوق لتنتصر البرتغال بركلات الترجيح 6/5 وتتأهل الى الدور نصف النهائى وسط افراح برتغالية عارمة وأحزان انجليزية بسبب الأخفاق فى العبور وبهذا يتأهل البلد المضيف الى الدور الثالث ... 
واقول هاردلك للمنتخب انجلترا ومبروك الفوز للمنتخب البرتغال الذي ينتظر المباريات القادمة والتي تؤدي الى الدور نصف النهائي ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اخواني الاعزاء الكرام سوف تقام هذه الليلة في تمام الساعة 9.45 مساء بتوقيت السعودية مباراة ضمن دوري الثمانية من ضمن بطولة أمم أوروبا والتي تقام حاليا في البرتغال ... والمباراة راح تكون بين منتخب الديوك فرنسا ومنتخب الحصان الاسود للهذه البطولة منتخب اليونان ... صحيح كل الناس تتوقع فرنسا تفوز بهذه الليلة بس انا توقعي منتخب اليونان راح يفوز هذه الليلة ويتأهل الى دور الاربعة وفي الملعب راح نعرف كل شي يا أعزائي الكرام

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني الاعزاء تمكن منتخب اليونان من قول الى منتخب فرنسا باي باي الى البطولة القادمة الاوروبية ... وهذا حال الكرة يا منتخب فرنسا ... 
تمكن منتخب اليونان من الفوز على منتخب فرنسا بهدف مقابل لاشي سجل في الدقيقة 65 من المباراة سجله لاعب اليوناني Charisteas
وانتهى الشوط الاول بالتعادل المنتخبين بدون اهداف ... وبهذا ينتصر الحصان الاسود في هذه البطولة على منتخب الكبير والعريق فرنسا ... ويتأهل مع البرتغال الى دور النصف النهائي ... والبرتغال ينتظر الفائز من مباراة بكرة بين منتخب السويد مع منتخب هولندا .... ومنتخب اليونان ينتظر الفائز بين منتخب الدانمارك ومنتخب التشيك والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للصالح منتخب اليونان وهاردلك لمنتخب فرنسا 
واتوقع بكل صراحة يفوز منتخب اليونان او منتخب التشيك بهذه البطولة مع العلم أنا من أنصار منتخب هولندا ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أخواني الاعزاء الكرام : 
الليلة راح تقام مباراة بين منتخب هولندا مع منتخب السويد في تمام الساعة 9.45 مساء من ضمن دوري الثمانية من بطولة أمم أوروبا والتي تقام في البرتغال والفائز منها راح يلعب ضد منتخب المضيف البرتغال في دور الاربعة ... وهل يفعلها لارسون مع رفاقه ام فان نيستلروى مع رفاقه ويتصدر قائمة الهدافين بعد خروج روني مع منتخب بلاده وهذا للتذكير فقط ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أخيرا أبتسمت ركلات الترجيح للصالح منتخب هولندا بعد أن عبست في وجهها في البطولات الثلاث الاخيرة .... ونجحت في الوصول الى دور الاربعة دورنصف النهائي من بطولة كأس أمم أوروبا والتي تقام في البرتغال بعد فوزها أمس على منتخب السويد بركلات الترجيح ب 5 أهداف مقابل 4 للصالح منتخب السويد . 
وانتهى الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي ... وايضا الشوط الثاني والاشواط الاضافية أنتهى بالتعادل السلبي بدون أهداف طبعا لكي يحكموا الى ركلات الترجيح : 
وفي الركلات الترجيح : تقدم السويدي كالشتروم للركلة الاولى ونجح وأدرك التعادل فان نيستلروي التعادل لهولندا . ثم منح لارسون التقدم من جديد للصالح منتخب السويد ونجح هيتيجيا أيضا في محاولته ليتعادل المنتخبين من جديد 2/2 .. وأهدر لاعب منتخب السويد أبراهيموفيتش محاولته .. وتقدمت هولندا للمرة الاولى عبر رايتسيجر .. ثم نجح ليونجبرج من معادلة النتيجة للصالح السويد 3/3 . وصد القائم ركلة فيليب كوكو كابتن منتخب هولندا .. وسجل ويلهلمسون للسويد للتصبح 4/3 للصالح هولندا ...لكن ماكاي أدرك التعادل بعد نجاحه في ركلته للتصبح النتيجة 4/4 . وتقدم ميليب فتصدى فان درسار حارس هولندا لها ووضع روبن منتخب بلاده في النصف النهائي بعد أن نجح في محاولته الاخيرة للتصبح النتيجة فوز هولندا ب 5 ركلات ترجيح مقابل 4 للسويد ... بهكذا يتأهل هولندا للدور ربع النهائي والف مبروووووووووووووووك لمنتخبي العزيز وحظ أوفر للصالح منتخب السويد ... وبهذا يلتقي منتخب هولندا مع منتخب المضيف البرتغال في الدور نصف النهائي ... وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

سوف تقام هذه الليلة في تمام الساعة 9.45 مساء مباراة منتخب التشيك ومنتخب الدانمارك ... وهل يفعلها نيدفيد ورفاقه ام منتخب الدانمارك له كلام أخر ... وانا وجه نظري الشخصية منتخب التشيك هو منتخب برازيل أوروبا ... وبهذه المباراة هذه الليلة راح يكتمل الينا اربعة المنتخبات المتأهلة الى دور نصف النهائي وهو دور الاربعة ... وتوقعي الشخصي الليلة راح يفوز منتخب التشيك لانه أكثر منتخب منظم في جميع صفوفه والملعب بيننا هذه الليلة وهذا للتذكير فقط ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أنتهى الشوط الاول من مباراة منتخب التشيك ومنتخب الدانمارك بالتعادل السلبي ... ويتضح الينا من الشوط الاول أن المنتخبين يلعبون بحذر كبير جدا خوفا من الوقوع في الاخطاء قد تكلفهم الكثير لان المهزوم يخرج من هذه البطولة والفائز ينتقل الى دور نصف النهائي ... 
ونراكم لاحقا في الشوط الثاني الذي أتوقع فيه منافسة وقوة واصرار وعزيمة من المنتخبين محاولين الظفر بهذه المباراة ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أحرز منتخب التشيك هدفه الاول في الدقيقة 4 من بداية الشوط الثاني عن طريق الاعب كولير ... وبهذا يتقدم منتخب التشيك بهدف مقابل لاشي للصالح منتخب الدانمارك في أول عشر دقايق من الشوط الثاني ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

تمكن الاعب باروش من أضافة الهدف الثاني للصالح منتخب التشيك في الدقيقة 63 من المباراة للتصبح النتيجة تقدم منتخب التشيك بهدفين مقابل لا شي للصالح الدانمارك ... وسوف نرى بقية الشوط الثاني حريقة جدا ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اخواني الاعزاء الكرام : 
تمكن الاعب باروش من أضافة الهدف الثالث ايضا للصالح منتخب التشيك في الدقيقة 65 من المباراة للتصبح النتيجة تقدم منتخب التشيك ب 3 اهداف مقابل لا شي للصالح الدانمارك ... وسوف نرى بقية الشوط الثاني حريقة جدا ... يالله هذه السرعة في تسجيل الاهداف للصالح منتخب التشيك الذي أصبح بالقرب من الوصول الى دور نصف النهائي من بطولة أمم أوروبا ... لكن كرة القدم ليس فيها المستحيل .. يمكن نرى مفاجاة ويمكن نرى اهداف زيادة ومتعة زيادة ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني االاعزاء الكرام : 
أنتهت مباراة منتخب التشيك مع منتخب الدانمارك الذي لم يقدم ذاك المستوى ب 3 اهداف للصالح منتخب التشيك مقابل لا شي للصالح منتخب الدانمارك وبهذا يتأهل منتخب التشيك الى دور النصف النهائي من هذه البطولة ويلتقي مع منتخب اليونان الحصان الاسود لهذه البطولة ... وبهذا يكتمل المنتخبات المتأهلة الى دور النصف النهائي ... منتخب البرتغال المضيف .. منتخب هولندا ... منتخب اليونان الحصان الاسود في نظري الشخصي ... ومنتخب التشيك ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

توقعاتي كانت ناجحة جيد جدا ... في أول مباراة في دور الثمانية توقعت فوز منتخب البرتغال ... وصدق هالتوقع

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

صحيح كل الناس تتوقع فرنسا تفوز بهذه الليلة بس انا توقعي منتخب اليونان راح يفوز هذه الليلة ويتأهل الى دور الاربعة وفي الملعب راح نعرف كل شي يا أعزائي الكرام 

وهذا ايضا صدق توقعي في هذه المباراة ايضا

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

وراح نفوز هذه الليله لان انا من أنصار منتخب هولندا

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

وتوقعي الشخصي الليلة راح يفوز منتخب التشيك لانه أكثر منتخب منظم في جميع صفوفه والملعب بيننا هذه الليلة .. 
وهذا التوقع كمان صدق معي ... وهل يصدق معي التوقعات القادمة في الدور نصف النهائي والدور النهائي مع العلم المباريات صعبه تتوقع من يفوز 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :


هدافون البطولة الى دور النصف النهائي


اخواني الاعزاء الكرام :
أصبح التنافس على هداف هذه البطولة بين فان نلستروي لاعب منتخب هولندا وبين باروش لاعب منتخب التشيك :

الاول : باروش لاعب منتخب التشيك ولديه 5 أهداف ... 
الثاني : فان نلستروي لاعب منتخب هولندا ولديه 4 أهداف ... 
الثالث : روني لاعب منتخب انجلترا ولديه 4 اهداف ... وقد خرج منتخب انجلترا من هذه البطولة ...
وهذه أبرز الثلاثة المنافسين على الهداف لكن روني لاعب منتخب انجلترا لن يكون معهم ... واصبح التنافس بين الاعبين باروش وفان نلستروي ... من سيصبح هداف هذه البطولة منهم ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
أخواني الاعزاء الكرام : 
سوف نأخذ قسط من الراحة في هذين اليومين لان راحة الى جميع المنتخبات المتأهلة الى دور نصف النهائي وهي منتخب البرتغال المضيف ومنتخب هولندا ومنتخب اليونان ومنتخب التشيك ... واليكم الجدول كما يلي : 
سوف تقام مباراة الاولى في دور النصف النهائي يوم الاربعاء القادم الموافق 12/5/1425 هجري ... 30/6/2004 ميلادي ... بين منتخب البرتغال ومنتخب هولندا .. وسوف نرى مباراة قوية جدا جدا بين المنتخبين ... 
اما المباراة الثانية سوف تقام يوم الخميس الموافق 13/5/1425 هجري ... 1/7/2004 ميلادي ... بين منتخب اليونان ومنتخب التشيك وراح تكون مباراة قوية جدا 
وسوف نراكم يوم الاربعاء القادم 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أخواني الاعزاء الكرام : 
سوف تقام مباراة في دور النصف النهائي من بطولة امم أوروبا والتي تقام في البرتغال ... وراح تكون مباراة منتخب البرتغال ومنتخب هولندا في تمام الساعة 9.45 مساء ... مباراة قوية جدا بين المنتخبين .. وراح يكون عامل الارض والجمهور للصالح منتخب البرتغال ... لكن منتخب هولندا يحاول جدا مسح كل الهفوات في البطولات السابقة بهذه البطولة ... وبصراحه صعب فيها من تتوقع يفوز في المباراة هذه الليلة لكن أنا من أنصار منتخب هولندا اكيد أتمنى فوز منتخب هولندا ... بس ما اقدر اتوقع في النهاية من راح يفوز أحسها صعب جدا التوقع ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اخواني الاعزاء الكرام : 
فرط منتخب البرتغال من فوز تاريخي ضد منتخب هولندا ... وانا اقولها بكل صراحة حتى لو انا من انصار منتخب هولندا ... بس البارحة البرتغال فرط بفوز كبير على الهولندين وخصوصا في العشر الدقايق الاخيرة ... التي أضاعوا فيها فرص كثيرة . 
انتهى الشوط الاول بتقدم منتخب البرتغال المضيف بهدف سجله الاعب رونالدو في الدقيقة 26 من هذا الشوط . وقد حاول منتخب هولندا في هذا الشوط الاول محاولة أدراك التعادل لكن فشلوا في تسجيل هدف التعادل للينتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم منتخب البرتغال بهدف مقابل لا شي للصالح منتخب هولندا .. 
اما في الشوط الثاني تقدم منتخب البرتغال من جديد بهدف ثاني سجله الاعب Maniche في الدقيقة 58 من المباراة ... وحاول منتخب هولندا تقليص الفارق وسجل لاعب منتخب البرتغال Andrade بالخطا في مرماه في الدقيقة 63 من عمر المباراة للتصبح النتيجة تقدم منتخب البرتغال 2/1 للصالح منتخب هولندا ... الذي ضل يحاول تسجيل التعادل لكن لما يقدر ومن محاولات مرتده كثيره أهدر كذا لاعب من منتخب لبرتغال في اخر عشر دقايق من المباراة من محاولة تعزيز النتيجة للصالحهم ... وانتهت المباراة بتقدم منتخب البرتغال المضيف 2 / 1 للصالح منتخب هولندا ... وبهذا يتأهل منتخب البرتغال الى المباراة النهائية وينتظر من الفائز في مباراة اليوم التي تجمع منتخب التشيك ومنتخب اليونان ..
والف مبروووووووووووووووووك الى مشجعين منتخب البرتغال 
وحظ أوفر لي والى مشجعين منتخب هولندا ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أخواني الاعزاء الكرام : 
ينتظر منتخب البرتغال المضيف الفائز من مباراة هذه الليلة التي تجمع منتخب التشيك ومنتخب اليونان ... في تمام الساعة 9.45 مساء . وهل يفعلها التشيكون ويتأهلون لاول مرة الى النهائي مثل البرتغال ... او هناك كلمه أخرى الى منتخب اليونان ويتأهل الى المباراة النهائية ... هذا ما سوف نراه هذه الليلة ..

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

جاكم الاغريقوووون يا منتخب البرتغال ... الذين قطعوا راس منتخب التشيك من هذه البطولة ... فعلها منتخب اليونان اليونان بالفوز على المنتخب التشيكي بالهدف الفضي بعد ما قد فعلها مع المنتخب الفرنسي والبرتغالي واثبت اليونان انه فريق كبير ويجب احترامه .. ويجب على منتخب البرتغال احترام هذه المنتخب في نهائي بطولة أمم أوروبا والتي تقام في أرض البرتغال او راح تقع الفاس في الراس ... 
انتهى الشوط الاول والشوط الثاني بالتعادل السلبي بدون أهداف ... ولعبوا شوط اضافي استطاع ترايانوس ديلاس لاعب منتخب اليونان من أنهاء أمال منتخب التشيك من الوصول الى المباراة النهائية في الدقيقة 104 من عمر المباراة من تسجيل هدف الفضي الاول في هذه المباراة وهو تذكره وصول منتخب اليونان الى نهائي البطولة مع منتخب البرتغال ...كانت المباراة سجالا بين الفريقين وتاثر المنتخب التشيكي باصابة نجمه ندفيد الذي تم استبدالة .

اما من ناحية التحكيم فكعادتة تألق النجم الدولي الايطالي كولينا وبإمتياز.

هذا وسيلتقي المنتخب اليوناني بنظيرة البرتغالي الذي تغلب امس على هولندا بهدفين لهدف في اعادة لسيناريو الافتتاح..

فهل يكون ختامها كإفتتاحها..ام للفريقين رأي آخر؟ ومبرووووووووووووك فوز منتخب اليونان وهاردلك منتخب التشيك ... ونحن قادمون يا منتخب البرتغال ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اخواني الاعزاء الكرام : 
مازال لاعب باروش منتخب التشيك متصدر الهدافين بخمسة اهداف ... 
يليه الاعب فان نلستروي لاعب منتخب هولندا ب 4 أهداف .. 
يليه لاعب انجلترا روني برصيد نفسه مع فان نلستروي 4 أهداف .. ولم يتغير الهدافين في دور النصف النهائي من بطولة أمم أوروبا ... 
وشكرا لكم جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
اخواني الاعزاء الكرام اتمنى أن تعذروني في تأخري في كتابة عن المباراة النهائية وذلك لظروف الخاصة بي .. وشكرا لكم على هذا التقدير .. 
الف مبرووووووووووووووك فوز منتخب اليونان بهذه البطولة والتي فاز بها بكل جدارة واستحقاق ... 
أخيرا فعلتها اليونان ووضعت النقاط على الحروف فى ليلة تاريخية لاصوت يعلو فيها سوى صوت بلاد الأغريق ولالون يزهو فيها سوى لون اليونان الأزرق ولافرح فيها الا لجمهور اليونان ..

صدق اولاتصدق اليونان طوعت المستحيل وقلبت الموازين ,صدق اولاتصدق ابناء الأغريق جعلوا الكبار فى خبر كان , وجروا كأس دولونى الى أحضان اليونان ..

ابناء الأغريق نسجوا اليوم بمداد من ذهب تاريخا لاينسى وعانقوا الجوزاء بظهورهم الرائع مؤكدين للجميع بأن لكل مجتهد نصيب وأن كرة القدم لاتعترف الا بمن يبذل العرق مدرارا ولاتعطى الا لمن يعطيها واليونان بقيادة الألمانى المحنك اوتو ريهاجل قدمت الكثير وقهرت المستحيل بعزف رائع وأسلوب أخاذ سقطت أمامه كافة المراهنات وأنحنت له كافة الرقاب أعجابا وأحتراما لعطاءهم وأداءاهم الأخاذ ..

اليوم أسدل الستار على حلقات بطولة الأمم الأوروبية الثانية عشرة لكرة القدم التى استضافتها البرتغال وعلى غير العادة فقد ولد فى هذه البطولة بطل جديد بطل لم يكن يتوقعه الجميع ولم يحسب حسابه أحد تنقل من أنتصار الى انتصار وقلب عرش كرة القدم الأوروبية رأسا على عقب انه منتخب اليونان الذى قدم درسا رائعا فى كرة القدم مقدما لبلاده ولعشاقة أجمل هدية بعد سنوات من تواضع المستوى الفنى , سنوات من القحط الكروى , سنوات من الفشل المرير فى كل المشاراكات ..

اليوم كان الموعد مرتقبا فى العاصمة البرتغالية فكل الأنظار كانت صوب المباراة النهائية لمعرفة من سيكون الفارس فى هذه البطولة من سيكون البطل الجديد؟ من بين منتخبين رائعين , من بين البرتغال صاحبة الأرض والجمهور واليونان صاحبة الأمال والطموحات ..
وبصافرة المانية للحكم ماركوس ميرك انطلقت المباراة التاريخية ومرت من دقيقة الى أخرى وسط تبادل للهجمات من قبل المهاجمين وصلابة قوية من المدافعين ,وتحركات واثقة من قبل المدربين وبمضى الدقائق كبرت أحلام نجوم البرتغال وأزدادت رغبة اليونانيين فى تحقيق الأمال وبعد شوط أول انتهى متعادلا من دون أهداف انتقل الحوار المثير الى الشوط الثانى وسط ترقب الجميع وبعد مضى 12 دقيقة عبرت اليونان عن رغبتها أجمل تعبير وسرقت احلام البرتغاليين عن طريق المهاجم الأغريقى شارستياس لتتقدم بالنتيجة وسط افراح يونانية واتراح برتغالية ورغم ان الوقت كان كفيلا بالتعديل للبرتغال الا أن حواجز اليونان الدفاعية وكماشتها القوية بددت كل المحاولات وجعلت أحلام البرتغال فى خبر كان لينتهى اللقاء يونانيا بهدف مقابل لاشىء ليتحرك كل شىء فى اليونان رقصا وفرحا بهذا الأنجاز التاريخى الغير مسبوق وتنهمر الدموع من عيون البرتغاليين وسط حسرة كبيرة وخيبة أمل اكبر فقد تبددت أحلام النجوم (فيغو ورونالدو وروي كوستا وديكو وغيرهم )فى صنع ربيع للبرتغال ولكنهم ذاقوا بدلا من ذلك العلقم اليونانى للمرة االثانية بعد ان تجرعوه فى الأفتتاح ..

بطاقة المباراة النهائية :

اليوم : الأحد 04/07/2004
الملعب : النور بمدينة لشبونة البرتغالية 
المنتخبان : البرتغال واليونان 
المناسبة : نهائى بطولة الأمم الأوروبية الثانية عشرة لكرة القدم 
النتيجة : هدف مقابل لاشىء لليونان 
صاحب الهدف : خارستياس د 57
بطاقات حمراء: لايوجد 
بطاقات صفراء : كوستينها وفالينتى من البرتغال وباسيناس وسيتياردياس وفيساس وبابادوبلس من اليونان ..
حكام المباراة :
حكم وسط الألمانى ماركوس ميرك 
المساعدين الألمانيين ويان هيدريك وكريستيان ..
الحضور الجماهيرى : 65000 متفرج 

تشكيلة المنتخبين :
اليونان : نيكو بوليدس - سيتاريديس - ديلاس - وباسيناس - زاجوراكيس - جياناكوبولوس (فينيتيدس د77 ) -خارستياس- فيساس - فريساس (بابادوبولوس د81) - كابسيس - وكاتوسيرينس - والألمانى اوتو ريهاجل مدربا ..

البرتغال : بكاردو - اندرادى - كوستينها ( روى كوستا د60 ) - لويس فيجو - باوليتا ( نونو جوميش د 74 ) - ميجيل (فيريرا د 43 ) -نونو فالينتى - كارفالهو - رونالدو - مانيش - ديكو - والبرازيلى سكولارى مدربا ...

هداف البطولة :

توج التشيكى باروش هدافا للبطولة بخمسة أهداف وحل كل من الأنجليزى رونى والهولندى فان نيستلروى ثانيا بأربعة أهداف ..

واشكركم على متابعة هذه الدورة ونلتقي معكم في كأس كوبا أمريكا وهذه ختام كأس أمم أوروبا ... لكن اكثر الناس شجعت منتخب البرتغال لكن قلنا لكم الكورة دوارة

----------

